# Smaller towns on lake Chapala?



## SamProsser (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy new year! I've been looking at the lake area, reading blogs and watching YouTube. I mostly found info for quick visits. I wondered what you like about the towns on the lake especially if you live there.

I'm a writer, have pets, looking for 5 months stay in September to start with. Looking for a sense of (writing,) community, swim or kayaking, budget 20,000 month. 
Thanks!


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

If you're talking $20,000 US, you could live like a King. Living on 20,000 peso's per month would be pretty hard to do unless you could share housing with someone, eat all your meals at home, live a simple life, etc. You'll still need to set some money aside for medical emergencies, vet fees, transportation to/from the US, etc.
I'm not a writer but I know there is a writing community, yes you can kayak, but swimming is mostly done in swimming pools. Only a few locals swim in the lake as it's considered polluted.


----------



## SamProsser (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey, thanks. Yes i did mean pesos. I live off about that in the US ($1,000 month) so wondered about rentals and local expenses. I'm reading about the different villages today. Do you know the area well?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that it would be possible, but very difficult; especially if a medical need were to arise. There is no safety net, as in the USA. On top of that, you would have to qualify for a Temporary or Permanent Residence Visa (from a Mexican consulate in the USA), in order to avoid having to leave Mexico every 180 days, as a tourist permit requires, and then hope to be granted re-entry. It is not guaranteed, and your stuff would be in your Mexican abode.......etc.
We lived in Chapala for over 13 years, but had to leave because of COPD and other ailments. We needed the USA access to Medicare and the VA, etc. Asi es la vida....


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

I live here. 20000 peso per month is doable. I know people who do it. There is a rental for $350 next door to us, as an example and you can do even cheaper. There are lots of options, both in accommodations and towns to choose from. If you want to connect with me through my website RetireInLakeChapala.net I'll be happy to answer any questions you have. Also check out my blog on Where To Find Rentals In Ajijic where I give you all the links to every way possible to find a rental in Lake Chapala. Best in your search.


----------



## SamProsser (Dec 20, 2020)

rmajijic said:


> I live here. 20000 peso per month is doable.
> 
> Thanks so much. These are great links. I'm still getting prepared to sell my place here, visas etc. I'll be in touch when I have a better sense of the timing.
> 
> S


----------



## SamProsser (Dec 20, 2020)

So one place recommended is Puerto Corona. Anyone know it? 
Right now I live 1 mile away from a village of 300, 28 miles from Santa fe. So, a smaller village appeals. How hard would it be to get a rental? Stay for a while?


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

We just sold a house in Puerto Corona. There is not many homes in that development. I think it would be very difficult to find a rental there. The closest village is San Luis Soyatlan. You might find something there.


----------



## SamProsser (Dec 20, 2020)

Ah, thanks. I guess I should just fly in when it's covid safe and meet you! I'll be in touch and look forward to visiting the area with rentals in mind. Thanks again, 
s


----------

